# New to planted tanks



## Yuck (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey friends! new to planted tanks, and live in the area. I was hoping to attend the next meeting of the club and learn more about it.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Be our guest and attend. You are welcome to pick our brains. I volunteer mine first.


----------



## Yuck (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks digital_gods! When and where was your next meeting?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

It's this weekend (Sunday at 1pm) at Texas Aquatics

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...7938-january-meeting-1-25-texas-aquatics.html


----------



## Yuck (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for the information.


----------

